# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Elenchi Clienti E Fornitori

## iva

Buongiorno a tutti
continuo a cercre notizie riguardo la proproga dell'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori (originariamente con scadenza 29/04/2007). Malgrado ciò più di un collega mi ha detto che la proroga c'è stata.
Qualcuno sa indicarmi una fonte che lo dia per certo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Proprio in questo stesso forum se ne è parlato a iosa !! http://forum.commercialistatelematic...hp?t=23&page=7    

> Buongiorno a tutti
> continuo a cercre notizie riguardo la proproga dell'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori (originariamente con scadenza 29/04/2007). Malgrado ciò più di un collega mi ha detto che la proroga c'è stata.
> Qualcuno sa indicarmi una fonte che lo dia per certo?

----------


## iva

Ah ecco...
non a caso è la prima che entro nel forum... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Marco3

1. non mi sembra che a tutt'oggi una data CERTA di spostamento del termine di presentazione dell'elenco CLI/FOR.
2. non ho sentito nulla in merito agli emittenti scontrino fiscale quando si trovino a dover emettere fattura (caso: emetto scontrino per registrare il corrispettivo ma anche fattura con il richiamo allo scontrino per permettere al cliente lo scarico della spesa) se debbano compilare l'elenco clienti.
Ciao, M

----------


## ivanajol

E' vero che non c'è un documento ufficiale dell'ADE che ne decreti la proroga (oltre un banale comunicato stampa), ma ad oggi 16/4 il ministero non ha ancora pubblicato i tracciati per le software house....motivo per cui sara' tecnicamente  impossibile rispettare il  termine del 29/4. :Big Grin:

----------


## antpelosi

> Buongiorno a tutti
> continuo a cercre notizie riguardo la proproga dell'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori (originariamente con scadenza 29/04/2007). Malgrado ciò più di un collega mi ha detto che la proroga c'è stata.
> Qualcuno sa indicarmi una fonte che lo dia per certo?

  Agenzia entrate circolare del 16/03/2007

----------


## Maxdesck

Scusate ma non ho capito, basta la circolare per stare tranquilli?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Purtroppo sì  :EEK!:  
saluti   

> Scusate ma non ho capito, basta la circolare per stare tranquilli?

----------


## roby

> Buongiorno a tutti
> continuo a cercre notizie riguardo la proproga dell'invio degli elenchi clienti e fornitori (originariamente con scadenza 29/04/2007). Malgrado ciò più di un collega mi ha detto che la proroga c'è stata.
> Qualcuno sa indicarmi una fonte che lo dia per certo?

  COMUNICATO STAMPA DELL'AGENZIA ENTRATE
Per invio telematico elenco clienti fornitori
primo appuntamento il 15 ottobre
A regime invio il 29 aprile di ogni anno, si dovrà indicare
codice fiscale e importo operazioni
Scatterà il prossimo 15 ottobre il primo invio degli elenchi clienti fornitori allamministrazione finanziaria relativo alle operazioni concluse nel 2006. Per i contribuenti con un volume daffari che consente di optare per la liquidazione Iva trimestrale (516.000 euro per le cessioni di beni e 309.000 per le prestazioni di servizio) linvio e previsto entro il 15 novembre. Al fisco dovranno essere trasmessi gli elenchi dei soggetti nei cui confronti sono state emesse fatture, quelli dei soggetti da cui sono state ricevute, limporto delle operazioni effettuate, leventuale imposta relativa e lanno cui si riferisce la comunicazione.
Il provvedimento varato dal direttore dellAgenzia delle Entrate ha ottenuto il via libera del Garante per la protezione dei dati personali ed è in corso di pubblicazione sulla Gazzetta Ufficiale.
Aderendo anche alle richieste avanzate dai rappresentanti delle Associazioni di categoria al Tavolo tecnico con lAgenzia delle Entrate, il provvedimento introduce alcune misure per alleggerire limpatto sui contribuenti in sede di prima applicazione.
In particolare, per gli anni 2006 e 2007 dovranno essere trasmessi unicamente i dati dei clienti con partita Iva e potrà essere indicata anche solo la partita Iva del soggetto cliente o fornitore. Inoltre, sono escluse dallobbligo della comunicazione le informazioni relative a fatture di importo inferiore a 154,94 euro registrate cumulativamente, le fatture per le quali non è prevista la registrazione ai fini Iva e le fatture emesse annotate nel registro dei corrispettivi. E anche esclusa lobbligatorietà dellindicazione delle note di variazione riferite ad anni precedenti.
A regime invece, cioè a partire dal 2008, i soggetti obbligati dovranno comunicare il codice fiscale e la partita Iva del soggetto cui si riferisce la comunicazione degli elenchi, il codice fiscale e leventuale partita IVA dei soggetti nei cui confronti sono state emesse fatture, il codice fiscale e la partita Iva dei soggetti da cui sono stati effettuati acquisti rilevanti ai fini Iva.
Inoltre per ciascun soggetto cliente o fornitore, dovrà essere comunicato limporto complessivo delle operazioni imponibili, non imponibili ed esenti, al netto delle relative note di variazione, e limporto dellimposta relativa; limporto complessivo delle eventuali note di variazione e delleventuale imposta relativa, riguardanti annualità precedenti. Non sarà invece necessario trasmettere i dati riferiti alle operazioni intracomunitarie, le importazioni e le esportazioni, ad esclusione delle c.d. esportazioni indirette, ossia le operazioni effettuate nei confronti di esportatori abituali. Nella individuazione degli elementi informativi da trasmettere, il soggetto obbligato farà riferimento allanno risultante dalla data della fattura o della nota di variazione.
Quanto alle modalità di trasmissione delle informazioni, i contribuenti utilizzeranno il servizio telematico Entratel o Internet (Fisconline) e i software di controllo forniti dallAgenzia delle entrate, rispettando le specifiche tecniche allegate al provvedimento.
Il termine per la trasmissione delle informazioni è previsto per il 29 aprile dellanno successivo a quello di riferimento.
28/5/2007

----------


## LORENZ67

Ma negli allegati quando il cliente o il fornitore &#232; escluso? 
o meglio il cliente di S. Marino o il fornitore di S. Marino lo devo mettere? 
e le utenze? Enel- Telecom etc.? 
e il fornitore carburanti (io uso Fornitore carburante per tutte le cartelle ed &#232; cumulativa perci&#242; non ha partita iva o codice fiscale)? 
e l'autofattura (che io emetto per le operazioni reverse charge)? 
aiutoooooooooooooooo

----------


## roby

Segnalo all'attenzione degli utenti il provvedimento dell'Agenzia Entrate
con i chiarimenti necessari:  http://www.commercialistatelematico...._fornitori.pdf

----------


## vincenzo0

E si segnala anche l'articolo di approfondimento odierno, su come compilare l'elenco clienti e fornitori per poi trasmetterlo all'Agenzia delle Entrate, di Vincenzo D'Andò, contenuto nella nuova Rubrica istituita dal C.T. sulle novità fiscali del giorno.
In particolare, tale pratico ed esauriente articolo (riservato abbonati) é contenuto nelle novità fiscali del 19 giugno 2007 (oggi).

----------


## Noe'

Come prima cosa un saluto a tutto il Forum. 
Io devo realizzare il software relativo al famigerato elenco e ho effettivamente piu' di 1 dubbio. 
Ad esempio, le fatture emesse in regime di Esigibilita' Differita vanno inserite nell'elenco in base all'emissione? (sembrerebbe di si perche' vale la data del documento).
E allora come si fara' a fare un riscontro con la dich IVA dal momento che l'imposta la si paga solo al momento dell'incasso? (che puo' avvenire anche fra 1 anno!..) 
Il 15 ottobre e' ancora lontano ma.... fa presto ad arrivare.
Un saluto
Noe'

----------


## DANI_10

articolo sul Sole del 05/07: gli elenchi dei semplificati non andranno inviati!!!  :Big Grin:   :EEK!:   
E IO NEGLI ULTIMI 2 MESI CHE CAVOLO HO LAVORATO A FARE? :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## vmapb

buongiorno,
volevo chiedere che cosa si intende per "Imposta afferente riferita alle operazioni imponibili" e "Operazioni imponibili con IVA non esposta in fattura" relativamente alla presentazione telematica degli elenchi clienti/fornitori. 
Grazie

----------


## Stefania M

Buongiorno,
ho letto le specifiche tecniche sul come creare il file di invio degli allegati Clienti/Fornitori. Mi è sorto un dubbio riguardo la dimensione dei file da inviare. Parla di 3MB compressi, cosa si intende per compressi? Zippati? O semplicemente file di testo? 
Mi potete aiutare? 
Vi ringrazio in anticipo.
Saluti, Stefania

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sì.
Leggi qua http://www.viveremeglio.org/0studio_...ip/per_zip.htm  :Smile:     

> Buongiorno,
> ho letto le specifiche tecniche sul come creare il file di invio degli allegati Clienti/Fornitori. Mi è sorto un dubbio riguardo la dimensione dei file da inviare. Parla di 3MB compressi, cosa si intende per compressi? Zippati? O semplicemente file di testo? 
> Mi potete aiutare? 
> Vi ringrazio in anticipo.
> Saluti, Stefania

----------


## antoniov

> Ma negli allegati quando il cliente o il fornitore è escluso?

  Sono escluse tutte le operazioni non imponibili (inerenti le importazioni e le esportazioni) escluse quelle indirette (con lettera d'intenti). :Smile:   

> o meglio il cliente di S. Marino o il fornitore di S. Marino lo devo mettere?

  A mio parere non deve essere indicato, in quanto inerente una operazione di importazione e esportazione. :Confused:   

> e le utenze? Enel- Telecom etc.?

  Sono fornitori ordinari, con tanto di partita IVA evidenziata in fattura. :Embarrassment:   

> e il fornitore carburanti (io uso Fornitore carburante per tutte le cartelle ed è cumulativa perciò non ha partita iva o codice fiscale)?

  La scheda carburante non è inclusa in quanto manca del requisito della partaita IVA. Se invece richiedi fattura direttamente alla società erogatrice, devi inserire i dati. :Big Grin:   

> e l'autofattura (che io emetto per le operazioni reverse charge)? 
> aiutoooooooooooooooo

  Le operazioni di reverse charge sono generalmente inerenti le importazioni e quindi come sopra.

----------


## gg71_it

credo che le autofatture in generale non vadano in elenco (si si pensi all'aquisto fatto da un agricoltore che opera in regime di esonero) 
dico bene?    

> Sono escluse tutte le operazioni non imponibili (inerenti le importazioni e le esportazioni) escluse quelle indirette (con lettera d'intenti). 
> A mio parere non deve essere indicato, in quanto inerente una operazione di importazione e esportazione. 
> Sono fornitori ordinari, con tanto di partita IVA evidenziata in fattura. 
> La scheda carburante non è inclusa in quanto manca del requisito della partaita IVA. Se invece richiedi fattura direttamente alla società erogatrice, devi inserire i dati. 
> Le operazioni di reverse charge sono generalmente inerenti le importazioni e quindi come sopra.

----------


## antoniov

Non conosco bene il regime agricolo per cui non mi sento di darti un parere. Mi verrebbe da dire che se:
1) L'agricoltore ha Partita Iva
2) Registri una fattura imponibile 
la devi portare in elenco

----------


## GIANLUCA

Salve qualcuno di voi ha trovato qualche riferimento normativo relativamente all'obbligo di invio dell'elenco clienti e fornitori per le ditte in stato di fallimento. Ho letto su internet che le ditte in fallimento sono escluse da tale obbligo come lo sono per la comunicazione annuale iva. Sarebbe opportuno un chiarimento da parte della Agenzia delle Entrate.
Grazie. :Confused:

----------


## gg71_it

Dove lo hai letto che le procedure concorsuali sono escluse?... E' un dubbio che attanaglia anche me.    

> Salve qualcuno di voi ha trovato qualche riferimento normativo relativamente all'obbligo di invio dell'elenco clienti e fornitori per le ditte in stato di fallimento. Ho letto su internet che le ditte in fallimento sono escluse da tale obbligo come lo sono per la comunicazione annuale iva. Sarebbe opportuno un chiarimento da parte della Agenzia delle Entrate.
> Grazie.

----------

